# Ole Miss redux



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Getting a second chance on the OM weave. Used reg red nylon "A" on the first rod, and wasn't thrilled w/ the way it turned out after CP and finish. Using NCP "A" red this time and hoping it comes out better. I had to take a close up peek before doing the ss.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Totally awesome work!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

I wish mine look that good


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

QTRODS said:


> I wish mine look that good


Bennie, they can! One thing I noticed on your UT weave, it could have had more threads in the pattern, for more detail. This one has 50.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks awesome!!!!!!


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Fine job Goags


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Goags said:


> Bennie, they can! One thing I noticed on your UT weave, it could have had more threads in the pattern, for more detail. This one has 50.


im fixing to show what i did wrong. i spent 100 dollar to screw it up jerry.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks good Jerry. I can't write that good with a pencil.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Serious weave Jerry.


----------



## Louarn (Jul 26, 2013)

Clean work there Goags! But I have a question, why are you weaving without gaps?


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Great looking weave Jerry, but isn't it illegal to do a weave like that in the state of Texas?


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice weave work. Watching them SOB's beat my Tigers and it sucks.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks, guys! Still lick'n my wounds from the Auburn whupping, VooDoo. I'll post the finished rod in a week or so...finished the weave, and I made progress, I think, tho far from perfection. And, no, most of us that weave don't feel like we're any better rodbuilders, just what we enjoy doing.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

THat came out great!!!! even though I hate all 3 Mississippi schools. I spent a year in Jackson at a small college, I cannot believe how serious people are about their college sports in the south.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Billy 40 said:


> THat came out great!!!! even though I hate all 3 Mississippi schools. I spent a year in Jackson at a small college, I cannot believe how serious people are about their college sports in the south.


Thanks Billy. Too much wine tonite for me...that second pic was the old one, using the reg nylon thread. Here's the new, "improved" version w/ CP. Used your "B" thread for the blue wrap, wish you had more! I promise, no more pics til it's built. Had alittle prob at the arrow and couldn't work it out


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

That works Jerry. Looks pretty danged good to me.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

What's the problem there, the thread is puffy? Once epoxy is applied it should be unnoticeable. If there are gaps from the thread puffing, you could wrap thread around the entire weave, leaving about 1/16" space between each turn. CP the weave, when the CP dries unwrap the thread and then apply another coat of CP. The spirraled thread should keep the threads together when teh first coat is applied. 

BUt I dunno since I don't weave if that will work?

I wish there was more B thread available, I still have some for myself, but not in many colors.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

That does work , but use clear sewing thread so u can see the thread is laying straight and u are able to move it around with a pick. Hum maybe I should have use b instead of A wrapping thread. That's why paint around to cover caps left from the a thread. I did not have any ncp white c. If u use a to wrap u have to leave the threads loose and thenack them with clear threads. This was in a article in rod crafters before u where born.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

It's not so much the puffiness(I was able to roll that out "fairly" well), as it is hard for me to keep a long weave aligned to the blank...seems to be a natural tendency for the threads to get pulled down, as I turn the blank away from me. This one was 50 X 214. Kinda like not getting a decal on straight, only this took me a week to do. :tongue: Doc, Pods, Doug, or Ellis if you have any words of wisdom, I'm all ears for the next weave.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

great WORK, I REALLY WISH I KNEW HOW DIFFICULT THAT IS


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice Goags and don't stop posting pics!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Goags said:


> It's not so much the puffiness(I was able to roll that out "fairly" well), as it is hard for me to keep a long weave aligned to the blank...seems to be a natural tendency for the threads to get pulled down, as I turn the blank away from me. This one was 50 X 214. Kinda like not getting a decal on straight, only this took me a week to do. :tongue: Doc, Pods, Doug, or Ellis if you have any words of wisdom, I'm all ears for the next weave.[
> Jerry as u go u have to keep the threads straight by adjusting your threads as u go by grabbing all the thread before the loom and pull up and the letters will move up . I use light to line mine up, but u need to scrib u a line on your blank with an alignment tool to follow.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Goags,
I think you did a great job on the weave. I have to agree with Billy40, the finish should take care of the offending thread(s) and it should be fine. QTRods gave you some good advice. I do the same. As you progress into the weave the subject threads will have the tendency to spread, especialy on several layer weaves. This is due to the crown of the rod and the background thread pulling the threads up or down depending on which way you turn the background thread. I constantly look at the top and bottom thread of the weave pattern and if I notice the weave starting to spread I give the subject threads a gently pull either up or down, I grab the complete bundle on the right side when doing this, just remember to be gentle. The more color changes in the pattern the greater the spreading will be, constant attention is paramount. When the weave is complete and final editing is done don't pull to hard on the subject threads, just enought to get them snug, that way if you roll your weave any small gaps will disappear. Hope this helps, anything I can do just let me know.

Pods


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Goags said:


> It's not so much the puffiness(I was able to roll that out "fairly" well), as it is hard for me to keep a long weave aligned to the blank...seems to be a natural tendency for the threads to get pulled down, as I turn the blank away from me. This one was 50 X 214. Kinda like not getting a decal on straight, only this took me a week to do. :tongue: Doc, Pods, Doug, or Ellis if you have any words of wisdom, I'm all ears for the next weave.


If u would put the clear thread over and put cp two coat u will be amazed. It will look like it was painted it takes the lines out of the threads. Just try it sometimes.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks, Bennie and Pods. So, if I understand ya'll correctly, you bring everything back to the right side, then grab the whole bundle and gently pull (up in my case)? I never thought of doing that, been pulling up on the threads at the bottom only, which probably causes it to be puffy(pattern thread on top of each other) as well.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Correct. I usually pull the top half of the bundle down and the bottom half up slightly. Constant checking alignment is your friend. Good Luck.


Pods


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow that looks like a lot of work. Very cool, and very good job.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Goags, great looking weave. The white border around the letters really makes the "Ole Miss" jump out!


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice weave Jerry!.That white border really does make it pop!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

One of the most difficult types to keep aligned with the axis, but an outstanding job Jerry!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks a bunch, guys! Here's the finals. It's a Rainshadow XP841, using KLAG-H 16 and 5.5 w/ KTAG 4 runners. Folding hookkeep. Ya'll knew it was gonna have acrylic on it!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow Jerry, very nice work. It looks flawless. Beautiful finish, thread work, grip work. Total package.


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Awesome. Looks really good.

-hook


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice work Goags! That acrylic insert is a really nice touch.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Jerry, first class all the way!!!


----------

